# Please help me id what breed(s) this dog is!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She has a very JRT head to me, but the coat and other things look spaniel or Papillion- she's adorable!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sheltie and some sort of small terrier, maybe Parson Russell. She's cute!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Other than she is really cute, I wouldn't have the slightest clue what she's mixed with. As long as she's healthy and happy that's all that counts!


----------



## GoldenShrink (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, healthy, happy, and a bit crazy!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

havent a clue but she is very cute :smooch:
we had one very similar when we were young and he was name Pip :
he "followed" us home one day all bedraggled and wet looked like he had been homeless a while so we kept him


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

the last picture almost makes me want to say jack russel...... definately looks like some herding dog though


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Sheltie and some sort of small terrier, maybe Parson Russell. She's cute!


First pic made me think Sheltie but maybe a bit of border in there too? Oh gosh - I don't know but she's a cutie! 

The body reminds me of a wee Borzoi with the shape and coat but she's tiny!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would say there is definitely a Terrier in there, don't know about the rest.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I definately agree with the Sheltie assessment, and see some Beagle in there - it's the eyes.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

She's very cute! 

I read an article a few months ago about DNA testing to see what breeds are in a dog. If I recall correctly, it really wasn't very expensive (the test) but I could be wrong. For one of them (the cheaper version of the test), its just a cheek swab. Might be of interest to you. Had they had it accessible before my Chico passed, I would have loved to have known what he was. I've never had, nor think I ever will, had another dog like him. 

She is very cute though. BJ


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i thought beagle eyes as well. Whtever, she is a cutie pie.*


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Rare*

She's a rare breed. She's one of a kind. She's priceless. And, she's really, really cute!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I definitely see Jack Russell terrier, and maybe papillion. My avatar dog, Jackson, was JRt and cattle dog, with short hair. Maggie's coloring is very similar to Jack's.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The minute I saw the picture I immediately thought JRT. She is very cute! She looks like the dog from Frasier!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I see Beagle in her eyes and with the tan patch on her side. The curly coat makes me think there's maybe a touch of poodle somewhere. Our mixapoo Tiffany had a the same textured coat but black. The only definite contributor our Vet came up with was Poodle.


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

I think it is an australian shephard, chihuahua or dachshund mix. But i DEFINITELY see the australian shephard


----------

